# Wudai Warriors vs Team Aang



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 12, 2008)

All are bloodlusted but CIS is on who wins.

Wudai:

vs.

Team Aang

(Note: Instead of Sokka through in Zuko. If its rape for team aang through in the comet, if rape for wudai then through in Chase).


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 12, 2008)

hmmm. what shen gon wu does team wudai have? but this seems like a very balanced fight. hmm...


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd have to go for the wudai warriors. They've shown some really impressive feats.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 12, 2008)

They dont need them anymore, end of series they gained the ability to use their elements avatar style watch this:

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 12, 2008)

Omi kills the shit out of Katara. Everyone cheers and Omi gets a medal or something.

Omi is by FAR a better martial artist than all of the GAang put together, but while the Wudai Warriors do possess elemental control, they do not possess control of the extent that the GAang does. 

Verdict: WWs lose, sadly.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 12, 2008)

They dont HAVE to fight their element counterpart its all out.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 12, 2008)

Does Aang have avatar state, if so the GAang stomps. If not...they still win. They have WAY more elemental control and would be able to compete with the WW's martial arts easily...


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes he gets it if he gets the chance to use it. I must say though that the Wudai warrior would rape had this been straight martial arts. Also the Wudai warriors as a team are strong and wouldn't go down that easily.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 12, 2008)

*Aang starts talking about harmony and shit*

*Omi pulls his brain out*


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 12, 2008)

Valgaav. Earlyier we had a Tread called Omi vs Aang. And even in Avatar form Omi raped.Ramundo will do the same.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 12, 2008)

If the Wudai Warriors have access to their Shen Gong Wu, they stomp, in such a terrible stomp that WWH vs Bleach would have looked more fair.
Otherwise if the Wudai Warriors have no access to their Shen Gong Wu they would still win but it would be a bit closer.


----------



## killfox (Aug 12, 2008)

Jinibea said:


> Valgaav. Earlyier we had a Tread called Omi vs Aang. And even in Avatar form Omi raped.Ramundo will do the same.


That was because it was elemental Omi who masterd all the elements and was made out of pure energy.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh well that Omi was pretty much avatar but much stronger. And Tash no, they get no wu.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm still going for the wudai warriors. As I feel they're being underestimated.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 12, 2008)

That bitch Katara has shown no compunction with using bloodbending. With it, the WWs goes bye bye.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 12, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That bitch Katara has shown no compunction with using bloodbending. With it, the WWs goes bye bye.



Oh yeah like Katara would really come out using bloodbending... I mean that's all she does in every fight she's in.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 12, 2008)

Isn't that what bloodlusted is all about?

Besides, she's a bitch and Omi doesn't kill. hell, I don't think he's ever even knocked someone out, though I might be wrong on that last bit.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 12, 2008)

She can't use it without a full moon.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 12, 2008)

Near as I could tell, she did it in the Souther Raiders without a full moon.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 12, 2008)

So since that came after her initial limitation it counts as a retcon or something right?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 12, 2008)

*shrugs* Just another way for the show people to lie and say that that bitch is actually useful.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 13, 2008)

She used it on the guy whom she thought killed her mother. Also I'm surprised you guys are even familiar with Xiaolin Showdown.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 13, 2008)

Xiaolin Showdown had this little shine time in the OBD about six months back, the entire front page had things about Xiaolin Showdown.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 13, 2008)

I watched XS every time it was on. Chase Yung is a stone cold pimp and I would be lying if I said I didn't think Raimundo was cute.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh. Well I didn't even know you guys existed back then.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 13, 2008)

> She can't use it without a full moon.



It seems like there's always a full moon in the Avatarverse.



> So since that came after her initial limitation it counts as a retcon or something right?



Meh Katara is a hypocrite sure but she only used bloodbending once on someone whom she thought killed her mom but then ended up just using it to get information out of someone, but apparently that's enough for people to think that Katara will always use bloodbending willy nilly. 



> Isn't that what bloodlusted is all about?
> 
> Besides, she's a bitch and Omi doesn't kill. hell, I don't think he's ever even knocked someone out, though I might be wrong on that last bit.



Well if that's the case then it's not like the Wudai Warriors will be holding back then. It's an even match up but I think the avatar side is being overestimated a little too much.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 13, 2008)

I dont know, if anything it seems like the avatar side is being underestimated.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> I dont know, if anything it seems like the avatar side is being underestimated.



Considering most of the posts here say the avatar side would win. It doesn't seem like they're being underestimated at all.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually I've been hearing stuff like Omi or Rai solos, or that wudai team rapes, etc.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Meh well they have better feats 

Besides that you didn't outlaw shen gon wu. If the Wudai Warriors use shen gon wu as well as their elemental powers. They're gonna rape.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 13, 2008)

Well no shen gung wu. Besides end of series they dont even use them unless its a showdown.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 14, 2008)

Avatar State Aang filling the Wudai Warriors with earth bullets FTW.  (Well, Clay might survive that, but then he's alone and wounded).


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 14, 2008)

Dont count team Wudai out yet, Rai can also fly and Kimiko and Omi could just dodge.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 14, 2008)

Are Kimiko and Omi bullet timers?  And so what, Rai can fly.  Aang can fly with his glider.  And he can fly in the AS without a glider.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 14, 2008)

Rai can pretty much do everything Rai can do but he a can actually fly and could probably kick Aang's ass in h2h.

Kim and Omi and the gang have some what dodged bullets from Jack bots but the same bots usually end up shooting each other or something so they're pretty stupid.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 14, 2008)

In the Avatar State?  Ha.  Never.  And since by the end of the show Aang can control the Avatar State at will, as Omi would say, Rai is the one who would get a foot shoved in his donkey.

There is a difference between dodging a bullet and dodging the aim.  I doubt that any WW as ever done the former.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 14, 2008)

If any of them could dodge a bullet it would be Omi, and I doubt he can.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 14, 2008)

If them unite though it would be pretty difficult for avatar state to win.


----------



## zan (Aug 14, 2008)

Show me something from WW that can beat compare to these feats with out a SGW use...Then we talk...


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope this is okay, they mainly use sgw and finding videos where they dont is difficult:
Link removed
Link removed
The blue sword you see is his, not a sgw
Link removed

Good enough?


----------



## zan (Aug 15, 2008)

Not really...Azula would rape her...

AAng would be able to freeze the water and beat omi with his own water..... Plus omi was possessed by evil at the momment and if i remember right never shown that skill after it...


If this fight happen during the comet..There is nothing that WDW can do....


When ramondo is able to blow a huge part of land with his air..then we can talk.....

I would say that they would be able to beat gaang in book one..maybe middle of book two but thats about it...... 

Watch One Piece (Streaming)  hell even the music is better then the onces you posted lol...
Watch One Piece (Streaming)
Watch One Piece (Streaming)
Watch One Piece (Streaming)
Watch One Piece (Streaming)
Watch One Piece (Streaming)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 15, 2008)

Omi possesses the same skill level regardless of alignment.

The only difference is a willingness to use his skill to their greatest extent.


----------



## zan (Aug 15, 2008)

doesnt matter still doesnt match aangs skill set..


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 15, 2008)

Rai can create as much wind now that he has his wudai weapon which they do get, andd Omi can control water and ice so freezing it wont do anything.


----------



## zan (Aug 16, 2008)

So can aang....  So yea that doesnt do much does it???? 

Avatar group can fry them pretty bad...


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 16, 2008)

With what fire? Hello Kimiko. The only things that would give team Avatar the edge with abilities WW dont have is blood bending(we dont know if she can use if or not), metal bending(no metal around), and lightning bending(neither Aang nor Zuko can do it). So its pretty neck and neck but what gives WW an edge is their wudai weapons and martial arts skills.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 16, 2008)

Comet-Powered Zuko>Kimiko, I know THAT for sure.  Regular Zuko is about the same as Kimiko.

You know what gives Team Avatar the advantage?  Aang's Avatar State, which as of Sozin's Comet he can control at will.  Rock bullets _still_ ftw.


----------



## zan (Aug 16, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> With what fire? Hello Kimiko. The only things that would give team Avatar the edge with abilities WW dont have is blood bending(we dont know if she can use if or not), metal bending(no metal around), and lightning bending(neither Aang nor Zuko can do it). So its pretty neck and neck but what gives WW an edge is their wudai weapons and martial arts skills.



Umm what do you think swords would be made out of???  

Also if you look at the skill of martal arts avatar has shown that would beat basicly anything WW would have...


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 16, 2008)

They're not fighting their own elements, they can, but they dont have to. Anyway remember I said that if WW gets raped then they get Chase and well:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVoDDYHAAyg[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWOEF0XamGg[/YOUTUBE]




Oh and heres Omi and Rai with their wudai weapons: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhgLGUML2-Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 17, 2008)

Sure, if Chase is in this he quite heavily tips the scales.  But he's not a Wudai Warrior... planning on changing the thread title?

And that last video has them using the elemental wu, not their wudai weapons.  Rai did use his briefly, but he had his wu on.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 17, 2008)

No, cause hes only here as a back up same with the comet.

@Helpmeknow: There wudi weapons are like magic or something not metal.


----------



## Ace0019 (Aug 17, 2008)

Team Aang gets Avatar State, but no Super Omi for Team Wudai?


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wth? Katara has omi beat in every category. Her water skills wtf pwn omi even with his wudai weapon on.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 17, 2008)

@Valgaav:  There is a difference between simply upping a character's power and bringing another character into the fight.  It would be more logical to say that the WW can use elemental wu if Zuko and Aang get comet power.

@Ace:  Aang can go into the Avatar State at will and doesn't need four  powerful magical artifacts to do so.


----------



## Ace0019 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> @Ace:  Aang can go into the Avatar State at will and doesn't need four  powerful magical artifacts to do so.



Yea I know, I was just thinking that Avatar Aang could just stay in the air and spam attacks all day and the Wudai Team would be kinda screwed. So taking away avatar state or at least control over avatar state would be a little more fair.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 17, 2008)

Rai can fly, and the entir e team can use their wudai powers to somehow reach him.

@Marth: No, Omi is the better water manipulator.

@Ace:  Super Omi could solo.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2008)

Not before Aang fills them with earth bullets.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 18, 2008)

Since the WW each only have the one element, Aang should be limited to Airbending.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2008)

So the Wudai Warriors can win, right?  The fact is that Aang could solo the WW if he has access to the Avatar State.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 18, 2008)

Limiting Aang to Airbending would give them the chance to win, yes. 

As long as Aang is shooting rock bullets and fireballs and what have you from 50 feet in the air, there isn't much they can do.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 18, 2008)

Chase can deal with Avatar Aang and if not he can have Omi help him.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2008)

Once again, I think bringing Chase into the fight is unfair.  It becomes 5 vs. 4.  Why don't you just give the Wudai Warriors their elemental wu?  Also, when was the last time Chase and Omi could fly?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 18, 2008)

No, if I wanted to make it unfair, I would have made it super Omi and WW vs Team Aang. At least I gave Aang avatar state, that in its self is 4 benders at once.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2008)

You don't need to "give" Aang the Avatar State, it is a part of him and as of the series finale he can control it at will.  You could take it away, if you wanted.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 18, 2008)

True but if I did, I think Omi would win, Aang always hestates to finish someone off, even when bloodlusted. Omi doesn't.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2008)

Except that (regular) Omi has control over only one element, and that Aang never really has been, or is capable of being, bloodlusted in the show.  Sure, he's gotten mad, but not to the point of thinking "I want to KILL YOU!".  Give him bloodlust and Aang will stomp on Omi.

Either that, or he will strip away Omi's xiaolin power once he is beaten up.  No more forehead dots for Omi.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 18, 2008)

Chase is a Heylin sorcerer, he can fly just as well as anyone else. It's just that he prefers to rely on his own skills rather than magic.

Omi's forehead dots would still be there if his powers were taken away. ^_^


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I only want to make everyone as bloodlusted as they've ever been so in Aang's case it would be when he found out that his people(air benders) were killed. Also, 'Black is black' from the anime Noir Omi is faster and can and more skilled than Aang. And from that vid, I remembered that the WW(excluding Clay) can repel their own elements or manipulate it.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2008)

Aang is still more powerful... he wears down Omi from 100 feet in the air, then strips away Omi's power.  He doesn't need to kill to render an opponent useless, that was the point of "Sozin's Comet"'s ending.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 18, 2008)

Aang cant even fly unless hes in avatar state, and I dont think WW would let him do that.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 18, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> Rai can fly, and the entir e team can use their wudai powers to somehow reach him.
> 
> @Marth: No, Omi is the better water manipulator.
> 
> @Ace:  Super Omi could solo.



Katara is a better water manipulator than omi, I clearly have th show to demonstrate that.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> Aang cant even fly unless hes in avatar state, and I dont think WW would let him do that.



Just how are they stopping him from going AS?

Marth... come back once you've seen some of the later episodes of XS, k thx.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 18, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Just how are they stopping him from going AS?



By not giving him the twenty seconds or so he needs to enter it.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 18, 2008)

Uh... no...  Aang takes a deep breath, and enters it.  He needs fifteen seconds or so to assemble those three elemental rings, but he still has an air shield surrounding him and is floating 100 feet in the air the whole time.


----------



## icemaster143 (Aug 18, 2008)

Avatarverse is overrated.

WW stomp.

Omi on his own could hold Aang till the WW crush his friends then they either jump Aang or simply give their Wudai weapons to Omi so he could use all the powers at once again ending this fight.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 18, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Uh... no...  Aang takes a deep breath, and enters it.  He needs fifteen seconds or so to assemble those three elemental rings, but he still has an air shield surrounding him and is floating 100 feet in the air the whole time.



He never used an air shield to protect himself while going avatar state, he usually just surrounds himself in earth. Thing is WW have be destroying stell droids since episode 1 so that wont be much help.

@Math: NO. The only thing Katara can do that Omi cant is blood bend. Other than that, Omi with his wudai weapon can create water from nothing and does it much better, though to be honest if he does fight Katara all he would need is his martial arts skills.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 19, 2008)

> He never used an air shield to protect himself while going avatar state, he usually just surrounds himself in earth.




*Spoiler*: __ 






And, of course, even though Avatar Spirit doesn't have the screenshots up, Aang when he goes AS in "Sozin's Comet".




Try again.



> Thing is WW have be destroying stell droids since episode 1 so that wont be much help.



If Aang's 100 feet in the air, they can't touch him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

Strictly speaking, Omi's Wudai weapon can't create water from nothing. That would be the SGW Orb of Tornami. Omi's weapon is a small staff that can transform into other weapons. 

Bender Alchemist, flying enemies are nothing new to the WW. Aang isn't as safe as you think.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 19, 2008)

@Bender: Actually you're wrong, and I knew you'd use that. Back then Aang didn't know what the avatar was or how to use it, what you showed was his going into the avatar state, and using wind(the only element he knew at the time) to attack. That is before Katara stopped him.

@Ono: You sure, I think I remember him creating water when they were taking that long journey to find their wudai and were attacked by Haibal Bean, Chase, and Wuya. Either way Omi's got water around him.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh, while going into the Avatar State?  That's different.  It doesn't matter, really.  He doesn't need to shield himself and meditate like he did in the season 2 finale, because as of the series finale, he takes a deep breath, then boom, he's in the Avatar State.  And, as for his earth shield, no I don't think the WW would easily break through it.  Ozai had to blast it 10 times or so then pull out a super move in order to bust it.  Clearly Aang's earthbending power reinforced the actual rock.

@Ono:  I know.  They had to deal with Jack Spicer on a helicopter from day one.  I'm just saying that there is not much the WW can do when they don't have wu and Aang is raining fireballs and rock bullets from 100 feet in the air, something Jack never could do.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 19, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> He never used an air shield to protect himself while going avatar state, he usually just surrounds himself in earth. Thing is WW have be destroying stell droids since episode 1 so that wont be much help.
> 
> @Math: NO. The only thing Katara can do that Omi cant is blood bend. Other than that, Omi with his wudai weapon can create water from nothing and does it much better, though to be honest if he does fight Katara all he would need is his martial arts skills.



Kataras manipulation of water greatly exceeds omis, she can take his staff(wudai weapon) and use it against him since it is made of water. She can turn STEAM into ICE can Omi do that shit? Can omi stop the rain? He cant even freeze water. Katara>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>omi.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

Omi can freeze water.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 19, 2008)

Marth, you didn't take my advice, did you?


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 19, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Omi can freeze water.



vids? Of him not using shen gon wu.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

life lessons.

This is the best I could find before getting too bored to look harder.


00:25-ish


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 19, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> life lessons.
> 
> This is the best I could find before getting too bored to look harder.
> 
> ...



Oh, ok. Still not on the level of anyhtign katara can do with water. Her water feats are simply better than omis. She has much greater control of it also.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

If Ty Lee can beat Katara, Omi can.


----------



## Xaxil (Aug 19, 2008)

Does the field have water/how much does katara carry with her.  does anybody have the video where omi creates his own water? iirc he had some good feats there as well.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 19, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If Ty Lee can beat Katara, Omi can.



Ty lee and omi fight completely differently. Also Ty lee only "beats" Katara during the second season, like 2 times. Katara latero n learns how to deal with her quite easily, and since omi uses water hes done.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 19, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If Ty Lee can beat Katara, Omi can.



Ty Lee has never really beaten Katara in a fair fight... she's always had surprise on her side.

In "Return to Omashu", Katara didn't know about Ty Lee's abilities and thus was caught off guard.

Ty Lee didn't land a blow on Katara in "The Chase".

In "The Guru" Katara thought Ty Lee was a Kyoshi Warrior and was not prepared when Ty Lee did the closest thing to a speedblitz in Avatar.

That doesn't change the fact that Omi beats Katara.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry but gaang takes this one.  Wudai Warriors got there asses whooped more times than I can count and aren't led by a bald guy.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 19, 2008)

Um, Omi. Anyway once WW got their wudai weapons they were pretty much unbeatable except for by Hanibal and Chase.

@Marth: So what if Katara controls water, its not raining where they're fighting so it doesn't matter.


----------



## goten365 (Aug 20, 2008)

I seen every episode of both shows and I don't think the wudai warriors stand a chance against the gaang from the third season.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 20, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> Um, Omi. Anyway once WW got their wudai weapons they were pretty much unbeatable except for by Hanibal and Chase.



Mala Mala Jong.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 20, 2008)

You're point? He was a threat in the first season but after that was a joke.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 21, 2008)

Fearsome foursome...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 21, 2008)

Emperor Scorpion!


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 21, 2008)

Fearsome four was the same, they were okay for a while but then became trash. Isn't emperor scorpien that sgw that controlled the ff? What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 21, 2008)

Emperor Scorpion can control all SGW. The Fearsome Fourosme are subjects to it being made of SGWs. ^_^


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay but again what does it have to do with this match.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 21, 2008)

As far as I can tell, nothing.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay then....?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 21, 2008)

Rock bullets still ftw.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 21, 2008)

You're just drawing staws now aren't you? Rock bullets, real bullets either way they dodge with great ease.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 21, 2008)

Are you saying the WW are bullet timers?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 21, 2008)

No, they really just jump around and then destroy the bots before getting shot. If they were then they would be blitzing Jack and Wuya.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 22, 2008)

Then Aang still wins when he gets a good shot.  The area the bullets hit was very wide, I doubt the WW will be able to dodge.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 22, 2008)

Depends on how goood Aang's aim is. ^_^


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 22, 2008)

They can still use there elements as shields, or his friends.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 22, 2008)

The WW using human shields?  I thought you said they were at the height of whatever bloodlust they've displayed in the show.  Using human shields would be FAR above that.

Besides, it's not like the benders will just let them do that.  The moment they do:

Zuko superheats the air around him.  Hold broken.
Toph grabs her captor's wudai weapon with metalbending and shoves it in her captor's face.  Hold broken.
Katara shoves an ice spike in her captors face.  Hold broken.

And no, I don't think any WW shield will protect from the rock bullet attack.  Watch the video again and see the damage it causes on the area.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 22, 2008)

Well it really wouldn't matter cause like I said it takes him a coulpe minutes to get it up manually and they wont give him the chance.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 22, 2008)

Metalbending depends on leftover fragments of earth in the metal. The Wudai weapons are magical in origin, and would probly not possess any earth fragments to bend.

Plus, Omi's isn't even mde of metal.



> Katara shoves an ice spike in her captors face. Hold broken.



Feh. Disable her arms and you cut down on a good chunk of her waterbending. Certainly the extent it would take to "shove an ice spike in her captor's face"


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 22, 2008)

> Well it really wouldn't matter cause like I said it takes him a coulpe minutes to get it up manually and they wont give him the chance.



No, the Avatar State just takes him a deep breath to activate.  His three rings take a bit of time to get up, but it's not like the WW will stop it while Aang's 100 feet high with an air shield around him.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Metalbending depends on leftover fragments of earth in the metal. The Wudai weapons are magical in origin, and would probly not possess any earth fragments to bend.



They are metal.  You can't prove that they are completely metal, thus Toph treats them like normal metal.



> Plus, Omi's isn't even mde of metal.



Good point.  He better not grab Katara.



> Feh. Disable her arms and you cut down on a good chunk of her waterbending. Certainly the extent it would take to "shove an ice spike in her captor's face"



Fine, then.  She breaths out and freezes the opponent's face.  Hold broken.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 22, 2008)

So they just stand there and get breathed on. Aabg only went air bubble while IN avatar state and never again. WW can jump several feet in the air so it wouldn't matter anyway. Avatar state only takes a few breathes when it activates automatically(when he is deeply angered/his life is in danger) other than that it takes time. Also the wudai weapons are made of magical elements so no they aren't metal.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 22, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> So they just stand there and get breathed on.



No, you suggested that the Wudai Warriors grab the benders and use them as human shields.  Aside from the fact that they would never do that without extreme bloodlust, I disproved that the WW would even be able to do that.  Zuko by superheating the air around him, Toph by metalbending her captor's wudai weapon, and Katara by freezing her captor's face.



> Aabg only went air bubble while IN avatar state and never again.



A constant air shield, yes.  But he has used a brief, non-flight-causing airshield on several occasions while not in the Avatar State.



> WW can jump several feet in the air so it wouldn't matter anyway.



Please prove that the WW can jump as high as Aang was levitating in "Sozin's Comet".



> Avatar state only takes a few breathes when it activates automatically(when he is deeply angered/his life is in danger) other than that it takes time.



Once again, NO.  Remember right after he stripped Ozai's power?  He used the Avatar State pull the ocean in and put out all the fires the airships had caused.  To do so, he took a deep breath, and BOOM, glowing eyes.



> Also the wudai weapons are made of magical elements so no they aren't metal.



I agree that they are magical, but that doesn't mean that they are not metal.  Please prove so.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> I agree that they are magical, but that doesn't mean that they are not metal.  Please prove so.



Wrong, you have to prove that they are made out of metal, not the other way around.  Something you won't be able to do.   So no, Metal bending will not work on them.

That being said, this is really a toss up and could go either way.  If the WW were allowed their elemental Shen Gong Wu (Cats Eye Draco, Longhorn Tarus, Kaijin Charm, and Crest of the Condor) it would be a victory for the WW.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 23, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> Wrong, you have to prove that they are made out of metal, not the other way around.  Something you won't be able to do.   So no, Metal bending will not work on them.



They look like metal, shine like metal, cut like metal.  What else do you need?  Has a sword ever been made of something other than metal? (talking about Rai's wudai weapon).

I did just remember what Kimiko's wudai weapon is, and those flaming sparrows probably aren't metal.  But Rai's sword and Clay's boomerang probably are.

It's only Toph who is relying on this, anyway.  There is a 50/50 chance she would be grabbed by someone without a metal wudai weapon, and that's only if Valgaav gives them incredible bloodlust.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 23, 2008)

In fiction just because something walks like a duck, talks like a duck, and looks like a duck that doesn't mean it's a duck.

And the standard Human shield position is with the captive facing away from their captor. Unless Katara can turn her head 180 degrees she won't be breathing on her captors face. %_%


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

@Bender: Its magic, metal cant transform into elements and not all swords are either. Inuyasha and Sesshomaru's are made of demon fangs.


----------



## ss5 (Aug 23, 2008)

If I remember correctly I think that Omi and the others were based off of the avatar. Anyway I think that Aang in his avatar state and with the help of his friends that Aang's gang would win.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 23, 2008)

Xiaolin Showdown predates Avatar the Last Airbender.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats already been gone over, and by the time he desides to use the avatar state his friends would be dead.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Xiaolin Showdown predates Avatar the Last Airbender.



I think he means the actual avatar not the cartoon version.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 23, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> Thats already been gone over, and by the time he desides to use the avatar state his friends would be dead.



Once again, NO.

The Avatar State only takes a second for Aang to activate.

At "highest level of bloodlust shown in the series", he wouldn't hesitate to do so.

The Wudai Warriors are NOT using human shields at said bloodlust level.

And you fail to explain just how the Wudai Warriors would take out Aang's comrades.



> @Bender: Its magic, metal cant transform into elements and not all swords are either. Inuyasha and Sesshomaru's are made of demon fangs



And Inuyasha is relevant to the Xiaolin Showdown verse because...

Answer this:

Have the weapons ever been stated to be made of something other than metal?

Does a non-metal substance exist in the XS verse that has been specifically stated to compose weapons?

If the answer to these questions is no, then the logical conclusion is the weapons are metal.  If the weapons aren't metal, then we are left with the unanswerable question: what are they?

There is no alternative.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 23, 2008)

Magic metal. The kind of metal that Toph can't bend. ^_^


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 23, 2008)

Prove that Toph can't bend magic metal.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 23, 2008)

Prove she can.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 23, 2008)

She can bend metal.  Nothing shown has ever effected this.  Why would magic metal be any different?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 23, 2008)

That's not proof.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

The fact that its composed of different maaterials but in the form of metal. I thought we already stated why the rest of gaang loses: Omi murders Zuko, Kimiko kicks Katara's ass without wudai, Rai flies around Toph and delivers instnt win, Clay would lose to Aang but the rest of the team will come in.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 23, 2008)

What materials?  Please, enlighten me.

Toph can bend metal.  Rai and Clay's wudai weapons are metal.  They may be magical, yes, but that doesn't make them any less metal.  Toph can bend them.

The only sure-fire method of winning you posted was Rai flying around Toph, but the moment he does he becomes the prime target for Avatar State Aang.  No win for the Wudai Warriors there.  It's not like Rai would know of Toph's weakness and go for her, anyway.

As for Omi taking out Zuko, Zuko simply does a fire spin to knock Omi away.  Or cuts him with fire daggers.  Or smashs him with fire whips.

Katara and Kimiko:  Bloodbending ftw.  That, or full-body freeze.

But this isn't a bunch of 1v1 fights.  This is a team battle.  In which they are evenly matched enough for Aang to sweep the floor.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

Well in a battle of team work WW stomp when they unite.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 23, 2008)

They work well, I admit.  But Team Avatar would last long enough for Aang to wipe out the Wudai Warriors.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

And if he does that, WW give their weapons to Omi and we have ourselves a battle of the avatars.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 23, 2008)

Wudai weapons don't create Super Omi, the Elemental Shen-Gon-Wu do.

Here's my clear-cut opinion on this.

Wudai Warriors=Team Avatar (without Aang's Avatar State)
Team Avatar(w/o AS)<Wudai Warriors with Elemental Shen Gon Wu
Team Avatar (with AS)>Wudai Warriors with Elemental Shen Gon Wu
Super Omi>Avatar State Aang

Happy now?  You clearly don't want Team Avatar to win.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

Its not that, I was just making an argument but I think your right with the measures of power.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmm, in this battle, I think it depends on who's fighting who. However, Aang and Toph are the more dangerous opponents in the Gaang. Toph could quickly subdue several WW by locking their feet and hands in earth, while Aang goes Avatar State and uses Earth Bullets on the trapped warriors.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

WW destroy steel robots so I dont think they'll have a problem breaking out of rock, espeisally Clay, but yeah Kimi can melt it, Omi can freeze it, and Rai is eithr going to need to use his strength or get some help.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 23, 2008)

Busting robots with punches and kicks is not the same as breaking out of rock bindings.  If they've _torn_ apart robots, that could imply they have the strength to break out.  But you can't really pull a steel-breaking punch when your hands and feet are pinned down.

And when has Kimiko displayed enough heat power to melt rock?  How would freezing rock help at all?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats even if she gets the chance to do so. WW dont stay in one place and will be all over them the whole time.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 23, 2008)

Get a chance? LOL! Pure, utter nonsense! Toph listens to the earth, so she can easily trap them with her earthbending via good timing, ESPECIALLY Clay! And as Bender Alchemist pointed out, they won't be able to use their strength when they're pinned down.

Then Aang goes AS and drills a hole through them with the attack he nearly killed Ozai with!


----------



## goten365 (Aug 24, 2008)

whats keeping aang from just dropping a mountain on all of them and killing them instantly.


----------



## zan (Aug 24, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> WW destroy steel robots so I dont think they'll have a problem breaking out of rock, espeisally Clay, but yeah Kimi can melt it, Omi can freeze it, and Rai is eithr going to need to use his strength or get some help.


i havent watched that show for a long time...are you sure they are steel??? Because with what i remember they never said what the jackbots was made out of......


Plus jack was a joke of a villein anyways.. It like comparing him to team rocket....Hell most of there enemy's was freaking jokes...


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 24, 2008)

He was only a joke cause they got stronger after every fight. About the earth pinning thing Here again Clay controls earth also and will simply break it and then the others. And Rai will likely be in the air most of the time so no chance of him getting pinned.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 24, 2008)

It is nigh impossible for any earth user to beat Toph because she listens to the earth, making her capable of canceling or redirecting any of Clay's attacks, making him useless in this fight. The only earthbender I'd see with a chance aganist Toph was Bumi, since he bent a WHOLE CITY.

Once Clay is dispatched, Toph goes on to encase Kimiko's body in earth, leaving her wide open for: a fireball to the face from Zuko, ice sickles through the head from Katara, airblade to the head from Aang, depending on whoever was fighting her after Toph deals with Clay. 2 down.

Most likely Katara will have been taken out by anyone unless she was fighting Kimiko, so we'll say she's down. 2 on 3 now. However, hurting Katara enrages Aang, making him go AS.

AS Aang deals with Rai, since they both can fly, with earth bullets. Toph locks Omi in earth and gets burned alive by Zuko. End of fight.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 24, 2008)

Who said he was fighting her? All I said was that IF Toph closes in their limbs, he can get them out. Anyway seeing his friends hurt makes Omi mad so he wont be taken out easily, and Rai held his own against Chase, Wuya, Hanibal, AND monk guam all at once so Aang wont be puttin him down so easily. 
If they really want to finish this quick they'll give their ww to Omi and let him take on AS Aang.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 24, 2008)

Wudai weapons don't make Super Omi, the Elemental Shen Gon Wu do!  Get your Xiaolin Showdown items straight.

Toph>>>Clay.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 24, 2008)

Toph possesses greater control over earth than Clay does.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 24, 2008)

Wrong Bender, Hanibal tricked Omi into stealing the others ww and he trained and mastered them, thus becoming super Omi. Their was no mention of sgw in the making od Super Omi.

Of course Toph is stronger than Clay but Clay is faster and with the help of Rai can take her out. And speaking of team work, WW can just unite and take tem out the way they do most enemies.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 24, 2008)

I dislike repeating myself. I never said Toph starts out fighting Clay, but the second he tires an attack, she will feel it, cancel it, and quickly get rid of him, because she feels the earth. Whether or not she starts the fight with him is irrelevant. 

And when the the others are subdued, they can't possibly give their ww to Omi anyway, now can they? Rest of the fight goes the way I said earlier.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't just mean regular wu, I mean their elemental shen-gon-wu.  One for each Wudai Warrior.  The WW had to go looking for their wudai weapons on separate quests.  The weapons are weapons with a specific function that don't necessarily grant elemental power (the very fact of being a Wudai Warrior does).  The elemental Shen Gon Wu are simple armbands the the WW wear to increase their elemental power even more.  The WW got their elemental shen-gon-wu from Master Fung all at the same time.

Proof.

And no, Clay is _not_ faster than Toph.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 24, 2008)

+Reps Bender Alchemist for having common sense and providing solid evidence.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## zan (Aug 24, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> He was only a joke cause they got stronger after every fight. About the earth pinning thing $30/hr again Clay controls earth also and will simply break it and then the others. And Rai will likely be in the air most of the time so no chance of him getting pinned.


No he was a joke because he was the comic relief of the show...He was never was writing to be a good villein..He was just someone to let the WW anal rape for a while....


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 24, 2008)

Not unlike Invader Zim, Jack is massively intelligent, but hampered by arrogance and a false belief in his own greatness. ^_^


----------



## zan (Aug 25, 2008)

He is smart...but a joke non the less.....


----------

